# Cameron McNeish-Auchtertyre Farm Aire



## Fisherman (Jun 24, 2021)

A very interesting look at this new Aire just 5 miles from the Skye bridge.


----------



## The laird (Jun 24, 2021)

Hope it does not get abused ie folk forgetting to pay the honesty box 
well done and hope for more after she has set the example


----------



## jeanette (Jun 24, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> A very interesting look at this new Aire just 5 miles from the Skye bridge.


I first saw this when she posted it on FB Bill and it’s one we hope to use in the not too distant future


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jun 24, 2021)

Passed yesterday on route to Skye, 3 motorhomes on site.


----------



## Biggarmac (Jun 25, 2021)

Stayed there in May.  Holly was telling me that she has more income from people calling to empty and fill than staying over.  Shows how much waste points are needed.


----------



## Biggarmac (Jun 28, 2021)

The laird said:


> Hope it does not get abused ie folk forgetting to pay the honesty box
> well done and hope for more after she has set the example


It is not an Honesty box but a link to a website to pay.  Some phone companies do not have a good signal and her family have been pleasantly surprised the lengths some people have gone to looking for someone to pay.  She may reluctantly put in an honesty box because of this.   Holly posted on a facebook page that three vans had come in one day and not paid.  Other people have more than made up the lost income.  So far she has been delighted at the reaction to the aire.


----------



## The laird (Jun 28, 2021)

Biggarmac said:


> Stayed there in May.  Holly was telling me that she has more income from people calling to empty and fill than staying over.  Shows how much waste points are needed.


A yeah she stated that in her interview ,thought she came over as a really genuine nice lady


----------



## Tookey (Jun 29, 2021)

Biggarmac said:


> It is not an Honesty box but a link to a website to pay.  Some phone companies do not have a good signal and her family have been pleasantly surprised the lengths some people have gone to looking for someone to pay.  She may reluctantly put in an honesty box because of this.   Holly posted on a facebook page that three vans had come in one day and not paid.  Other people have more than made up the lost income.  So far she has been delighted at the reaction to the aire.


A CCTV footage 'still' of the reg on her FB and shame those taking advantage


----------

